# E-callers for Colorado Mountain Lions



## cornstalker (Aug 26, 2011)

Brand new here, and I normally would not blow in with an agenda as such, but we are rather short on time and I was asked to introduce this here.

On September 15,2011 in Colorado Springs, Colorado; the Colorado Wildlife Commission will hear a proposal to legalize electronic calls for Mountain Lion hunting in Colorado. We need a lot of guys to show up at the meeting and show their support.

In addition, we have an online petition here:

http://predatorcalle...ition-form.html

You can also email a note or letter and we will present it to the Commission at the meeting.

email: [email protected]

Please help out with this if you can....

Any questions or comments, feel free to email me at the address above.

Chad


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for jumping in, Chad. I posted too:

Colorado to consider legalizing electronic calls for moun...

I will be in the springs on the 15th. Look me up if you will be there. Hoping we can be heard!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Chad. Good luck on this you guys in Colorado.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes welcome to the forum Chad. I don't suppose an out of stater can sign your petition. Let me know if I can.


----------



## cornstalker (Aug 26, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Thanks for jumping in, Chad. I posted too:
> 
> Colorado to consider legalizing electronic calls for moun...
> 
> I will be in the springs on the 15th. Look me up if you will be there. Hoping we can be heard!


How embarrassing, I never saw that. Sorry.

I will be at the meeting for sure.

Out of state signatures and input are most certainly welcome. Being a "method of take" issue a change in the rules would apply to all hunters, resident and non.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to PT Chad---I think I signed your petition a while back.

Its nice that DOW is gonna have the meet'in on a Thurs., so they won't have to listen to the work'in man.

For guys/gals that don't have a lot of call'in exp. an e-call might just bring in a lion for them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I signed it


----------



## cornstalker (Aug 26, 2011)

Okay boys (and girls), the time and place are set. I still think attendance is a key factor to success...

September 15,2011

Slated for 11:05 AM

Doubletree Hotel
1775 East Cheyenne Mountain Blvd
Colorado Springs, CO 80906

I suppose we'll let the online petition run through the end of the week. I really need some letters from individuals to submit.

Let's get this thing done.

I'd sure rather ask for what we want than fight to stop it from being taken away. Please help however you can...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

When you say letters, what did you have in mind? Doesn't one of the online petition creator type of sites allow us to put up a pre-formed letter that can be electronically "signed" by members?

I am shocked that the Colorado Trappers Association has not stepped up to the plate on this one.


----------



## cornstalker (Aug 26, 2011)

In regards to the Colorado Trappers Association:
They were presented with this for the first time last Saturday in Fort Morgan, and the results were fairly encouraging. I guess we brought them up to speed a little late. An oversight on my part, considering how powerful an ally they are. I don't know how many will show up, but they didn't get much notice. Great bunch of folks from what I hear. I didn't get to make the rendezvous, personally.

In regards to letters, I was asking for individual letters stating the reasons why people support this. Added value so to speak. I would love to hand the Commission a good handful of letters stating individual opinions and thoughts on the issue. I believe it shows a higher degree of interest than just saying "yep" to another guys prepared statement.

Billy Meyer from Ordway, our presenter, has done some research and come up with a good point or two to bring up at the meeting. We are awaiting stats from AZ and NM game and fish as well.


----------



## cornstalker (Aug 26, 2011)

Well guys, the time is at hand.

The online petition will close for new signatures 9 PM Central time on Tuesday, September 13, 2011.

We will accept letters up to the evening of September 14,2011 at:

[email protected]

The meeting will take place on September 15,2011 in Colorado Springs. Our presentation is scheduled for 11:05 AM, but Brett Ackerman, (the Regs Coordinator who has been so helpful), said to allow an hour variance either way in case the meeting is ahead of or behind schedule. He also mentioned that folks can come and go as they please so they are not stuck there all day for a 20 minute segment.

Side note:
The Commission will be making a final decision regarding the adoption of a proposed modification to current unit quota limits. In all it appears the proposal would increase the limit from 592 to 618 lions statewide.

It would be great if I could get a feel for who is going to be there. Please email me at the address above to let me know if you are coming. We can plan a time to meet.

Here is a link to the web page with all of the info on the meeting. It includes the address, agenda, and links to supporting documents for topics of discussion.

http://wildlife.stat...Sept152011.aspx

I guess it's time to put up or shut up. Please pitch in however you can if you want to see this passed.
Thanks for the help.

Chad Kinkade


----------



## cornstalker (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, we made it out of the first round. It was close though...

The commissioners were split right down the middle, the chairman broke the tie in our favor.

I'll find out next week what we need to do to prepare for round two.

This was an eye opener, and I feel like we just squeaked by this round. We will have to hit it with renewed vigor to take the next round.

Thanks for all of the letters and support on the petition to all who pitched in....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're welcome cornstalker. I hope that the majority of our members would have chimed in on this.


----------

